
What edtech tools can we use for flipped classroom? - xueyongg
https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-08-01-benefits-challenges-of-flipped-classroom/
======
xueyongg
Ive put together a single cost benefit get-started guide to flipped classroom.
I’ve also wondered what tools can we use to better leverage on Flipped
classroom pedagogy. Do you know of any?

